# Fencing Question for goats?



## lol (May 21, 2019)

Hi Everybody,
I wanted to put a Electric fence up for my 3 adult goats and i was wondering how many wires i needed to put up and Has anybody ever had experience with hot wires vs. goats?
Tips, tricks?
Thanks,
@lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We have 3 strands plus 3 strands of smooth & barb on most of our field. As long as you get a good fence charger the goats learn to respect it pretty well. Our second pasture has 2 strands of hotwire only on one side and the goats wont go any where near it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't help you. But I just had to say that your post title had me suddenly envisioning 2 goats with masks and gauntlets going at one another with swords....

En Garde!!!!!


----------



## lol (May 21, 2019)

bisonviewfarm said:


> We have 3 strands plus 3 strands of smooth & barb on most of our field. As long as you get a good fence charger the goats learn to respect it pretty well. Our second pasture has 2 strands of hotwire only on one side and the goats wont go any where near it.


:ty: And one more question How do you give them water? Because mine are in bucket holders and i cant hang bucket holders on hot wire.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I use white poly tape fence 1/2 in. I have 3 strands up for my girls and 4 up for my boys. I have 2 fence chargers. And both put out 2.2 j. Each pasture has at least 800 feet of wire, most like more. My huaband just touch the boys fence today by accident and it knocked him to the ground. He ask why we have it so strong. And I said to keep the boys where they should be. And it does my 200lb boer respects it even when the girls are in heat.


----------



## lol (May 21, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> I can't help you. But I just had to say that your post title had me suddenly envisioning 2 goats with masks and gauntlets going at one another with swords....


:heehee:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I use a 55 gallon barrel for water. I cut it down so it is the right hight that they can reach even when it is low.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

lol said:


> :ty: And one more question How do you give them water? Because mine are in bucket holders and i cant hang bucket holders on hot wire.


We use short rubber troughs for water.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and for fence chargers we have a parmak think it puts out something like 6+ joules so the goats have a pretty good reason to stay far away from it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

lol said:


> :ty: And one more question How do you give them water? Because mine are in bucket holders and i cant hang bucket holders on hot wire.


Could you possibly install/bury a 4x4 post for each bucket? If the bucket holders are fence mount, probably a horizontal section of a 2x4 or 2x2 attached to the post to hold those.


----------

